# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Μεγάλο κλουβί για κουνέλια και ινδικά χοιρίδια

## Niva2gr

Χαρίζω ένα κλουβί μέτρια μεταχειρισμένο για κουνέλια και μικρά ζώα.

Το κλουβί έχει ένα μικρό ελάττωμα στο σημείο που κουμπώνει η πόρτα, που θέλει ίσιωμα κι επίσης χρειάζεται ένα καλό καθάρισμα, γιατί το έχω σε βεράντα, όμως με μιά μικρή επιδιόρθωση ώστε να κλείνει σωστά κι ένα καλό καθάρισμα θα γίνει καινούριο. 
Ορίστε ενδεικτικά κάποιες φωτογραφίες.

Το κλουβί είναι το παρακάτω, μόνο που το σπιτάκι και η θήκη για το άχυρο δεν υπάρχουν πλέον. Επίσης στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία, για να καταλάβετε περίπου το μέγεθος, βλέπετε και το κουνέλι που είχα τότε, που ήταν μετρίου μεγέθους.

----------


## Niva2gr

Τελικά το χαρίζω! Διορθώνω και την αγγελία.

----------


## Niva2gr

Κανένας δεν ενδιαφέρεται για δωρεάν μεγάλο κλουβί για κουνέλια, ινδικά χοιρίδια, ή άλλα ζωάκια αντίστοιχου μεγέθους; Επειδή επείγομαι να το δώσω, αν δεν χαριστεί θα αναγκαστώ να το πετάξω σε λίγες μέρες, και είναι κρίμα.

----------


## mirsini_st

Nina μου βαλτο αγγελια στο www.xariseto.gr ....  !!!Eιμαι μελος εκει  εδω κ πολυ καιρο ....   πιστευω θα στο ζητησουν αμεσα!!!!ειναι αμαρτια ρε κοριτσι μου να το πεταξεις !!

----------


## Pardalw...

nina θα το ηθελα εγω, το χρειαζομαι...αλλα ειμαι μακρια!! :sad:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> nina θα το ηθελα εγω, το χρειαζομαι...αλλα ειμαι μακρια!!


Με κούριερ όλες οι αποστάσεις εκμηδενίζονται.

----------


## serafeim

αμα δεν το παρει κανεις μπορω εγω!!!
θελει η αδερφη μου που εχει χαμστερ και αυτο κανει πυστευω τα ταλεπωρη σε 2 κουτες και εχον σκασει τα καημενα!!!
αμα δεν το εχεισ δωσει ...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σεραφειμ τα χαμστερ θα βγουνε νομιζω απο αυτα τα καγκελα,εχουν μεγαλητερο κενο...

----------


## serafeim

δεν ειναι τα μικρα μικρα ειναι μεσεου μεγεθους δε ξερω ρατσα...
ελπιζω να μην μπορουνε να φυγουν αν μπορεις πες μου και κενο διαστημα αναμεσα στα καγκελα nina

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σεραφειμ εγω απ οσο βλεπω σε σχεση με το κουνελι ακομα και τα συριαν θα χωρανε...

----------


## Niva2gr

Όχι, το κλουβί δεν κάνει για κανένα χάμστερ. Είναι πολύ φαρδιά τα κάγκελα και μπορεί ευκολότατα ένα χάμστερ να βγει έξω. Όσον αφορά το courrier, είναι ασύμφορο, λόγω του όγκου του κλουβιού. Όμως, αν δεν μπορείτε να περάσετε απο Λιβαδειά, μπορώ να το στείλω ευκολότατα όπου έχει ΚΤΕΛ που περνάει και απο Λιβαδειά.

----------


## Pardalw...

αν δεν βρεις καποιον κοντα σε εσενα και  αν θελεις κ μπορεις να το στειλεις αθηνα!εχω τροπο να το φερω Πρεβεζα!

----------


## Niva2gr

Αθήνα το στέλνω ευκολότατα!
Αν θέλεις στείλε μου ένα τηλέφωνο για να συνεννοηθούμε!

----------


## Pardalw...

σου εστειλα το κιν μου!!επικοινωνησε οποτε θελεις!! :Happy:

----------


## notaki

dwthikan ta  klouvia?

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε παρακαλω γραφαι με ελληνικους χαρακτιρες......ειναι κανονας του φορουμ....μου φαινετε δεν τους διαβασες.......

----------


## mitsman

> Σε παρακαλω γραφαι με ελληνικους χαρακτιρες......ειναι κανονας του φορουμ....μου φαινετε δεν τους διαβασες.......


χα χα χα χα χα χα 
Ωραιος ο Ευθυμακος!!!
Απο τα μουτρα σε πηραμε Νοτα μου φαινεται!!!!
ολα καλα... εεε???

τα κλουβακια πρεπει να εχουν δωθει!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι Δημητρη.....αν δεν μαθεις απο την αρχη....μετα λιγο δυσκολο....

----------


## Efthimis98

Ημουν ομως λιγο αποτομος......χεχ...

----------


## mitsman

Της ειπα και εγω της Νοτας στον τοιχο της ευθυμη.... δεν πειραζει, ολα καλα!!

Μαρια οποτε μπορεσεις πες μας για τα κλουβακια!!!

----------


## Boo

Εαν δεν εχει δοθει το κλουβι ακομα με ενδιαφερει. :Jumping0046:

----------

